# Enneagram & Harry Potter Hogwarts Houses



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

*

Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

*

Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll add myself once I'm more sure of my enneagram.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

*

Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

*

Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine[/QUOTE]


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Idk what house I'm in lol.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

RinnayDelRey said:


> Idk what house I'm in lol.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

*

Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine



That is, we're talking about Pottermore sortings.


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

@_cerenach__ @Wolves273 @Axwell @Earthious @Pifanjr @UniqueFinallyAmongPeers @Deejaz @Grau the Great @ScientiaOmnisEst @knife @Daleks_Exterminate @DudeGuy @I_destroyedtheuniverse @psychedelicmango @Melchiz @jeb _@_The Wing-It Nike__ @snowbell @QuiteCharmed @Sheik @Strayveon @Lonewaer @Wild __@__Mr. Meepers _@_Neuroticon__ @PolexiaSmallPox _@_Pobody's Nerfect _@_Sir Not Appearing in This Film_
Just to add some color. Just a dash.

Type 1
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic


*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn


*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

*Type 5*


*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler


*Type 8*



*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

No Hufflepuffs yet?  That's my secondary house.*

Type 1
*Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic*


Type 2
*Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn*


Type 3
*Ravenclaw - Aryn2*


Type 4
*Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon*

Type 5


Type 6
*Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton*

Type 7
*Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler*


Type 8



Type 9
*Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

I decided to be a huffelpuff cause nobody else is one, and I'm an original bitch.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

*Type 1
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic


Type 2
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn


Type 3
Ravenclaw - Aryn2


Type 4
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

Type 5


Type 6
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey


Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia


Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley

*
I usually fall somewhere between gryffindor and ravenclaw. My husband's a 9 and a gryff/puff.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Lunar Light

Just as I was describing myself as anal-retentive;; you showed me the _real_ meaning of the word (in a good way. . . and not in a sexual way. . .). This isn't an innuendo or anything. :tongue:

Adding Personality Cafe member names is a definite improvement! So, thank you for taking liberties in organizing that! & Thank you as well for calling a bunch of people over to this forum thread.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Ardielley

Hufflepuff is my secondary Hogwarts House as well.

After watching the trends on this list, I am guessing it is showing us more about members of Personality Cafe, than Enneagram types. My deduction is that Hufflepuff's _might_ tend to be less introspective, hence why we are seeing many of the same Hogwarts Houses for many of the different Enneagram type categories.

It's just a theory though.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Pottermore says Slytherin. I say the red-gold combo brings out my eyes more.*


Type 1
*Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic
*

Type 2
*Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn*


Type 3
*Ravenclaw - Aryn2*


Type 4
*Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon*

Type 5


Type 6
*Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton*

Type 7
*Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Gryffindor - Boogie man*

Type 8
*Gryffindor - haephestia
*

Type 9
*Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am usually put in Ravenclaw, but I choose Hufflepuff. For me, Hufflepuff represents being human and the struggle of humans and that is something I relate to. Hufflepuff seems like the dump where those that didn't make it to the other houses fall into. I feel like that. I prefer to live my life always proving I am worth something instead of running the risk of fooling myself that I already possess the traits that I idolize. Hufflepuff is like a blank canvas.

And I don't agree with Hufflepuff not being introspective.

*Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic

*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn

*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2

*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

*Type 5*

*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Gryffindor - Boogie man

*Type 8*
Gryffindor - haephestia

*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

braided pain said:


> Type 6, Slytherin. :kitteh:


What she said.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@cue5c - thanks for participating! I added you to the list! 

*Type 1*
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Gryffindor - Thymic

*Type 2*
Slytherin - living dead
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn

*Type 3*
Ravenclaw - Aryn2

*Type 4*
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Gryffindor - Animal
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Gryffindor - Morfinyon

*Type 5*

*Type 6*
Slytherin - emberfly
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Slytherin - braided pain
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Slytherin - cue5c

*Type 7*
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Gryffindor - Boogie man

*Type 8*
Gryffindor - haephestia

*Type 9*
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Slytherin - hawkataine
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

cue5c said:


> What she said.


Wait is this your response or were you making a that's what she said joke? XD


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

hawkataine said:


> Wait is this your response or were you making a that's what she said joke? XD


Somewhere in-between.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Type 5 Ravenclaw


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

DudeGuy said:


> I am not quite sure why I am being mentioned.


Why not?
*shrugs*


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ravenclaw here. :th_blush:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

The colors are coming back

* Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd love to participate. I like this topic anyway. I'm a Ravenclaw or technically a Ravenpuff, but I choose Ravenclaw in the end. 

Only problem, I don't know my enneagram, I'm still choosing between a couple of the types. Probably 379 in some order. I don't know.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Type 1
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28

Type 5
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

Type 6
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

Type 7
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Type 4 Ravenclaws and Slytherins incoming!*


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

* Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Slytherin - WardRhiannon


_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia
Slytherin - Axwell

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hum, too bad I'm currently reconsidering my type. As for house, I like the idea of Ravenclaw, though I almost consider Hufflepuff for somewhat "hipster-ish" reasons (for a lack of a better term). =P (Makes me wonder how many Hufflepuffs would actually be hipsters at some point.)


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yay colors! I got Hufflepuff, type 4. 

And @Superfluous @RinnayDelRey @0+n*1 @UniqueFinallyAmongPeers us honey badgers don't take shit from nobody! :tongue:


* Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Hufflepuff - Sheik

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

* Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Hufflepuff - Sheik

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff  - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Type 4. Slytherin.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey baby, mind if I slytherin and huffle those puffs? 

K now I'm thinking of porno titles for the HP series XD.

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Boner.
Harry Potter and the Vagina of Secrets.
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Cockbloking.

XD


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

K glad I decided I'm huffle puff cause I didn't realise their house animal was badger so yay \O/.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

5w4 And Ravenclaw.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I took 3 different tests. First time I got Slytherin, 2nd time I got Gryffindor, at 16 points with Slytherin at 15, so only a narrow lead. Third time I got Slytherin. And the more I read about the house, the more it sounds like me. they live by the water and are all about power and being elite. Sounds fucking awesome. 


*Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - KindOfBlue06. 

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Hufflepuff - Sheik

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff  - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

*Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - KindOfBlue06. 

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Hufflepuff - Sheik

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff  - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin- Daleks exterminate 

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks to whomever organized the Hogwarts houses within Enneagram types! It was bugging me too, but I had been too lazy (at least, it made it hard to at a glance notice patterns or details). So, thank you!


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to get ravenclaw consistently and I rather agree. Difficult to see how I would fit in any other house. 

Gryffindor - too moralistic
Slytherin - too backstabby
Hufflepuff - too much into working hard

But the best thing would be to become the sorting hat itself. xD
I love categorizing people, it loves categorizing people. Looks like we have a match. xD


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

*Type 1*
Gryffindor - Thymic
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

_* Type 2*_
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - living dead

_* Type 3*_
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - KindOfBlue06. 

_* Type 4*_
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Ravenclaw - lycanized
Ravenclaw - Hotaru
Ravenclaw  - WeirdRaptor28
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Draumande Romvesen
Hufflepuff - Sheik

_* Type 5*_
Ravenclaw - Wolves273
Ravenclaw -acidicwithpanic
Ravenclaw -Mandraque
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras 
Slytherin - Ebon

_* Type 6*_
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Gryffindor - Amaterasu
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff  - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - emberfly
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin- Daleks exterminate 

_* Type 7*_
Hufflepuff - RinnayDelRey
Hufflepuff - Superfluous
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Boogie man
Ravenclaw - FreedomTickler
Slytherin - Pucca

_* Type 8*_
Gryffindor - haephestia
Slytherin  - Axwell

_* Type 9*_
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Alette
Ravenclaw - Theobroma
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - visionaryjack

It's not nice to skip people


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I really wonder what your Ilvermorny houses are for you guys? I got Thunderbird the first time I took it, and (just for I took it again) Pukwudgie the second time lol.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@Rose for a Heart

I'm a Thunderbird, apparently.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Pukwudgie :frustrating:


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Ravenclaw - Pukwudgie


----------



## not enough (Jan 15, 2016)

Slytherin - Horned Serpent


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Shall we make another list for Ilvermorny Houses then? To see how they can possibly correlate with Enneagram, since no canon descriptions have been revealed beyond what part of the person they represent and what role/archetype they favor.


*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Moderately Nefarious
Slytherin - Phoenix Virtue
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6

Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2
Pukwudgie - Phoenix Virtue

Type 3

Type 4
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5

Type 6
Pukwudgie - alyara

Type 7

Type 8

Type 9

*


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - Phoenix Virtue
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2
Pukwudgie - Phoenix Virtue

Type 3

Type 4
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6
Pukwudgie - alyara

Type 7

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## Doctor Mindela (Mar 5, 2016)

Hogwarts Houses

Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - Phoenix Virtue
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus


Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2
Pukwudgie - Phoenix Virtue

Type 3

Type 4
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6
Pukwudgie - alyara

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Hogwarts Houses

Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - Phoenix Virtue
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - alyara
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus


Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2
Pukwudgie - Phoenix Virtue

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie > Horned Serpent - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

It annoys me so much that I don't know my Hogwarts house :frustrating:
Only thing I think is not Gryffindor for sure, always thought not Hufflepuff too but some people on this website said Hufflepuff for me so idk anymore
Removing myself
edit: And bringing colors back, remember guys to post quote and then copy

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6
Pukwudgie - alyara

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

*Hogwarts Houses*

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9*


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi
*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi*


----------



## a crack in the sky (Dec 9, 2016)

I got Ravenclaw just now... but I was sorted into Slytherin years ago on Pottermore. Can I just be listed as being in Slytherin? I'm quite partial to Slytherin, and the Sorting Hat does take personal preference into account.  

I'm Type 9.

Edit: Just did the Ilvermorney Sorting Quiz and got Pukwudgie.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

I'm Type 3w4 and Ravenclaw


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi
*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi*


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

4w5, Slytherin, and Pukwudgie. I took both tests on Pottermore a while ago, and that's what my results were! Slytherin seems like a very 3w4ish house; maybe it's just me. 

And Pukwudgie is a good house and all, but with such an ugly name. Whenever I see the name, I can't help but think "PukeWedgie". .-. Sorry. xD

Still waiting for my Hogwarts letter. :v


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

4w5 here, took both tests and got Slytherin and Wampus- both are pretty accurate for what I tend to focus on really.
Since I'm in the US I figure I'd have wound up in Wampus in canon had I been in such a situation to be a wizard.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Falling Foxes
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi
*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela
Thunderbird - Falling Foxes

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi*


----------



## caffeineandcrows (Sep 8, 2017)

Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Gruffinfor - caffeineandcrows
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenpuff - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Falling Foxes
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi



Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri

Type 2

Type 3

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough
Pukwudgie - caffeineandcrows

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela
Thunderbird - Falling Foxes

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi


----------



## Talonbee (Mar 29, 2018)

INFJ
3w4
Ravenclaw (Hogwarts)
Horned Serpent (Ilvermorny)


----------



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

INTJ
1w9
Ravenclaw
Horned Serpent


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I will fix the formatting...
*
Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw - piscesfish
Ravenclaw - MD_analyst
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Ravenclaw - Talonbee
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - caffeineandcrows
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Falling Foxes
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi
*


*Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri
Horned Serpent - MD_analyst

Type 2

Type 3
Horned Serpent - Talonbee

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough
Pukwudgie - caffeineandcrows

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela
Thunderbird - Falling Foxes

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi*


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

*Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw piscesfish
Ravenclaw - MD_analyst
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Ravenclaw - Talonbee
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - caffeineandcrows
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Ravenclaw - Moo Rice
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Falling Foxes
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi



Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri
Horned Serpent - MD_analyst

Type 2

Type 3
Horned Serpent - Talonbee

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough
Pukwudgie - caffeineandcrows

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Horned Serpent - Moo Rice
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela
Thunderbird - Falling Foxes

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi*


----------



## Nokoiyuh (May 18, 2015)

Type 1
Gryffindor - Hitofuri
Gryffindor - Sun Daeva
Ravenclaw piscesfish
Ravenclaw - MD_analyst
Slytherin - Figure

Type 2
Gryffindor - CaptSwan
Hufflepuff - UniqueFinallyAmongPeers
Slytherin - Amaranthine
Slytherin - SheWolf

Type 3
Gryffindor - Wild
Ravenclaw - Aryn2
Ravenclaw - Talonbee
Slytherin - Amaryllis
Slytherin - BlueChristmas06
Slytherin ​- Miss Bingley

Type 4
Gryffindor - Animal
Gryffindor - caffeineandcrows
Hufflepuff - Sheik
Ravenclaw - lykanized
Ravenclaw - WeirdRaptor28
Ravenclaw - Indigosheep
Ravenclaw - kiriosa
Ravenclaw - voicetrocity
Ravenclaw - Rose for a Heart
Ravenclaw - alyara
Slytherin - WardRhiannon
Slytherin - Alienated Individual
Slytherin - Scarlet Eyes
Slytherin - throughtheroses
Slytherin - Lakigigar
Slytherin - Faery
Slytherin - not enough
Hufflepuff - jakeskye

Type 5
Gryffindor - barathrum
Ravenclaw - Wolf's Tale
Ravenclaw - Slagasauras
Ravenclaw - knife
Ravenclaw - koalamort
Ravenclaw - Moo Rice
Slytherin - aendern
Slytherin - Ebon
Slytherin - Thunderbeard
Slytherin - Ghostbangs
Hufflepuff - owlet

Type 6
Gryffindor - Scarlet.Black
Gryffindor - Lunar Light
Gryffindor - Night Huntress
Gryffindor - QueenOfCats
Gryffindor - Morfinyon
Gryffindor - Paradigm (Gryffinclaw)
Hufflepuff - 0+n*1
Hufflepuff - Deejaz
Ravenclaw - ATLeow
Ravenclaw - alyara (Ravenpuff)
Ravenclaw - Dalton
Slytherin - braided pain
Slytherin - cue5c
Slytherin - daleks_exterminate
Slytherin - Jaune Valjaune

Type 7
Gryffindor - o0india0o
Gryffindor - Falling Foxes
Hufflepuff - Rinnie
Ravenclaw - Hybrid Shark Wolf
Ravenclaw - psychedelicmango
Ravenclaw - Sharkcorn
Slytherin - Pucca
Slytherin - Pansophic Fealty
Slytherin - Eclipsed
Slytherin - Stultum
Slytherin - Doctor Mindela

Type 8
Gryffindor - haephestia
Hufflepuff - Versailles
Slytherin - Entropic

Type 9
Gryffindor - charlie.elliot
Gryffindor - Lady Alette
Gryffindor - Donovan
Gryffindor - Nokoiyuh
Ravenclaw - Theobruh
Ravenclaw - Ardielley
Ravenclaw - Expy
Ravenclaw - Word Dispenser
Slytherin - hawkataine
Slytherin - Axwell
Slytherin - Notus Asphodelus
Hufflepuff - rezbi



Ilvermorny Houses

Type 1
Thunderbird - Hitofuri
Horned Serpent - MD_analyst

Type 2

Type 3
Horned Serpent - Talonbee

Type 4
Pukwudgie/Horned Serpend - alyara
Thunderbird/Pukwudgie - Rose for a Heart
Thunderbird - throughtheroses
Horned Serpent - not enough
Pukwudgie - caffeineandcrows

Type 5
Horned Serpent - Ghostbangs
Horned Serpent - Moo Rice
Thunderbird - koalamort

Type 6
Horned Serpent - Paradigm

Type 7
Thunderbird - Doctor Mindela
Thunderbird - Falling Foxes

Type 8

Type 9
Horned Serpent - rezbi


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

what are people typing themselves based on? sorting hate quiz from pottermore? their own guesses? 

I really wanna discuss sortinghatchats but I'm not sure where on this site it would fit.


----------

